# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kolë Margjini, një jetë për arsimin, vdes në qelitë serbe

## Albo

Fundi misterioz në burg, historia e mësuesit Kolë Margjini 

*Një jetë për arsimin, vdes në qelitë serbe*

Nga pr.dr. Njazi Kazazi


SHKODER

I ka shërbyer çështjes së arsimit kombëtar për më tepër se 30 vjet. Në historinë e arsimit dhe mendimit pedagogjik shqiptar ka hyrë si: mësues, drejtues shkolle, inspektor arsimi dhe si didakt i njohur tekstesh shkollore. I lindur në Prizren dhe me një veprimtari të gjerë edhe në Shkodër (në vitet 1913-1942), atdhetari dhe veprimtari i shquar Kolë Margjini u burgos dhe humbi jetën në rrethana të mistershme në burgun famëkeq të Strebskës. Historiografia komuniste e denigroi dhe e la qëllimisht në harresë intelektualin e njohur, pasi ai aspiroi për një Shqipëri etnike, që shqiptarët të mos qëndronin të ndarë, gjë që nuk u shkonte për shtat qeveritarëve-partiakë të kohës së diktaturës. Margjini lindi në Prizren më 16 nëntor të vitit 1892. Mësimet e para i mori në vendlindje. Babai i tij Gjoni, erdhi në Shkodër dhe qëndroi këtu deri sa vdiq. Kolë Margjini vazhdoi mësimet qytetëse, normalen dhe tre vjet të Institutit të Gjuhëve Orientale (Katedra e gjuhës shqipe) në Vjenë të Austrisë. Në vitin 1913, fill pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë, mbasi mbaron kursin e tretë të këtij instituti, kthehet në Shkodër dhe që nga ky vit fillon punën e tij si mësues, drejtues shkolle, etj. Ai emërohet mësues në shkollën fillore të Shkodrës (atëherë quhej shkolla popullore) dhe pas vitit 1915, ai thirret të punojë në shkolla të njohura dhe të konsoliduara të asaj kohe si në: Normalen e Shkodrës dhe të Elbasanit, përkatësisht në vitet 1918-1920, 1922 dhe 1927-1928. Për disa vite ka punuar dhe si inspektor arsimi në Berat dhe Shkodër. Në vitin 1941, Kolë Margjini rikthehet në Kosovë, për të kontribuar për zhvillimin e arsimit atje deri në vitin 1944. Në tetor të këtij viti ai kthehet tek familja e tij në Shkodër, por autoritetet shqiptare e rikthejnë në Prizren për tu gjykuar nga serbët. Ai dënohet me 10 vjet burg dhe vdes në rrethana misterioze në vitin 1949

----------

